# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  ~~Knutsford, Altamont, Hotel Four Seasons - Room?

## Sweetness

Hi boardies!

I am looking for a nice reasonably priced hotel in Kingston for two nights in October.  I will be going to the Embassy on Old Hope Road so close to that location a plus but not a deal breaker.  Short taxi ride is fine.

I am considering Knutsford, Altamont and Hotel Four Seasons.  They are a bit high for my budget but seem to get the best reviews on TA.  Trying to stay at $100US per night or lower but still have a nice room that is fairly updated.

thanks for any help.
Bless
 :Cool:

----------


## BCBud

Have you considered using "priceline".    I have not yet tried it myself (but plan to do so the next time I want to spend a few days in Kingston).   Here is a link to an earlier thread posted from a couple that did use priceline and wound up staying at the Wyndhan in New Kingston for under $100/nite.
http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...ht=Trench+Town

Good luck - both with the hotel search and with your embassy appointment!

----------


## Sweetness

Thanks BCBud for the well wishes and the priceline idea.  I may try that - I have a lead on a guest house Mikuzi thats looks charming, safe and cheap.  Appreciate your help so much - I am not familiar w/Kingston and I am shocked at the prices.

----------


## ackee

Have you tried the Liguanea Club in New Kingston.. short taxi ride to the Embassey and walking distance to everythng in new KGN ??  Would you consider a Guest House ?
A few Jamaicans rent their homes to guests ..most of these are well established homes ..children have left the nest ..etc .. lovely experience and much cheaper than hotels..$100 would probably rent 2-3 nights .

----------


## Sweetness

Thanks Ackee for posting - I looked at Liguanea online because the location was so good but the reviews were terrible even though I take those with a grain of salt.  I am fine with simple.  What do you suggest I search for guest houses?  I put the word out with friends but no one has given any recommendations.  I guess I will check airbnb and vrbo.   Just need two night for me and my fiancee (hopefully with the second night being one of Celebration).  Another problem I am having is getting responses by email.   Not one of the many places (expensive and otherwise) I have sent reservation requests to have responded.  It is Monday though and I am hopeful they are in the office today.  I may have to buy some international minutes and call but that is not my preference as it is often hard to communicate and I like quotes in writing.  I will continue my search - Mikuzi is the one that really interests me but no response to either of their emails :-)

----------


## ackee

sent yu a prvt msg

----------


## Sweetness

messages received.  Deflated and still searching.

----------


## Summer

Sweetness try these places

Shirley Retreat House, 7 Maeven Avenue, near Jamaica House off Hope Road

IDIES hotel in New Kgn..  
http://indieshotel.com

----------


## Sweetness

Thanks all - I have decided on the Liguanea Club but appreciate all the help from you all.

----------

